# skyline/z swap



## monkieboi (Mar 12, 2005)

have a 280zx and i was planning to rebuild the stock engine, when i heard i could install an rb25/26. the engine should fit seeing as how im running an inline 6... but would i benefit from it or should i just stick with wat i got?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

monkieboi said:


> have a 280zx and i was planning to rebuild the stock engine, when i heard i could install an rb25/26. the engine should fit seeing as how im running an inline 6... but would i benefit from it or should i just stick with wat i got?


anything is possible. the main question here is, how deep is your wallet?. the l28 engines are really good. and you can achieve alot of hp / tq out of an l28. what do you plan on using the car for?.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

With carefull and simple modifying, you could make a nice L31 stroker from the L28. http://zhome.com/rnt/L28conversion/3031FAQ.html


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

510Mods said:


> With carefull and simple modifying, you could make a nice L31 stroker from the L28. http://zhome.com/rnt/L28conversion/3031FAQ.html


honestly i wouldnt even do that if my purpose was to make the car a street rod. i have seen an l28 with stock stroke and stock bore put out near 300 hp. i know because i know the person who built the engine and i know the owner of the Z. and that car is daily driven with out a problem. as a matter of fact i got the link to show you. www.darrellsdatsun.com. check it out.


----------

